# Bild Größe ändern



## flashgod (19. Februar 2002)

ist schwerer als man denkt 
also ich habs schon mit mehreren befehlen versucht
und das bild ändert natürlich die größe

das einzige problem was ich habe wenn ich das bild aus dem programm
extrahiren lasse also irgend wo hin speicher dann hat es die alte größe

hat jemand einen tip?


----------



## MAN (12. August 2004)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter für eine Lösung, aber: besser spät als nie 

Wenn du eine PictureBox ("Picture1") hast dann würde ich folgendes machen:

Zuerst erstellst du dir auf deiner Form noch eine PictureBox ("Picture2" mit Visible=false) und schreibst folgenden Code vor dem Aufruf von Speichern:


```
Picture2.PaintPicture Picture1.Image,0,0
Picture1.cls
Picture1.PaintPicture Picture2.Image,0,0
```

Und dann eben deine Speicherfunktion mit "Picture1" eventuell sowas:


```
SavePicture(Picture1.Picture)    'deine Funktion
```

Habs nicht ausprobiert, aber sollte gehen 

mfG,
MAN


----------

